# Criterion 75 WSP



## L I Jane (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought some last fall after reading about it some place for scale etc.It came in 4, 1.6 oz pkts.It has imidacloprid in it.My problem is knowing how much to put in for a 12 x 12 grnhse with 620 orchids.I use a siphonex hose for dispersal.Any help from others who might have used ???


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't used that certain brand name, but other imidacloprid products. where did you buy it? I had thought that imidacloprid couldn't be sold/used in nyc and long island area because it moves through the sand and into the aquifer. If so, you might want to remove your post to be safe  legally. It could be that businesses can use imidacloprid but home users can't; had just heard that you couldn't buy imidacloprid in box stores etc on long island, so don't know the exact story since don't live there

for applying a drench, to get a good amount into the pot to work, think of doing a good watering of water/fertilizer and using the same volume, maybe a bit more of liquid to apply. if you are using bark and things like that it will take more liquid to soak the media than if you were using soil media. as far as the right amount of chemical, figure out how many gallons you use to fertilize everything and then look at the instructions that came with the chemical, and use the right amount of chemical and mix it according to the instructions on the label


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 10, 2013)

Okay , thanks for info --maybe I'll bypass it. I just seem to get them every spring in the grnhse but not so much when I put outdoors but there I have more room to check everything out carefully.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2013)

I would use a watering can to more accurately dose and ensure good coverage.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

Dont worry about it. Physan isn't legal in NY either!


----------

